# Can a toddler's VOICE CHANGE?



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

So my 2.5 year old son woke up one morning about 5 days ago and his voice had changed! Deeper, clearer, a little scratchy. At first I thought he was getting a cold or spring allergies even, but now the scratchy part is gone and he still sounds deep (for a kid) and clear... like a boy and not high pitched and garbly like a toddler.

Is this normal? It came on so suddenly.


----------

